# Trying to learn about mudding



## jason72081 (Jun 9, 2012)

I am fairly new to mudding. I am working on trying to get better. Here is my problem. I have became profecient at embedding my tape and corners and they look good. But on my first coat of mud that goes over the actual tape. When i go to pull my tape knife over it i seem to pull to much in my opinion to the point where the tape becomes visable. Above and below my tape is filled in. Any tips on what i may be doing. To much pressure or going about it wrong. Or is it ok for some of trhe tape to bleed thru on a first coat


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I am by no means an expert, far from it.

A few tips:

Keep the mud and knife clean.
Use a bigger knife with each coat. A 6 inch knife will not cut it past the taping.
Practice, practice, practice.


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

The last three words on the previous post are the key piece of advice, it is the only way you get better. Over time you will develop your own touch. 
One thing I was told a long time ago was never let anyone else use your knives as they fit your technique (bend to how you use them) and someone else using them will screw them up. Don't know how true this is but it sounds good.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2011)

Warren said:


> I am by no means an expert, far from it.
> 
> A few tips:
> 
> ...


Above advice is solid. I usually do 3 coats jcompound. No hotmud except on patch. Bought and used a corner tool today and it worked like a charm. Provided much better results much quicker.


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

all the above post have it right... practice If you still are not getting it after a bit, try buying a flushing head and a tube. If you are serous about learning this trade, you will need these tools. The sooner that you learn about them and use them the better off you will be. There is a time and place for doing things by hand, and it is a skill that you will need, but that will come with practice. The tools wont work everywhere, but that is were you will be getting your practice in....good luck.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Above advice is solid. I usually do 3 coats jcompound. No hotmud except on patch. Bought and used a corner tool today and it worked like a charm. Provided much better results much quicker.


Do not use the corner trowel if you want to be good at it one day. I have never once seen a guy on one of my drywall crews use one of those, ever. I am assuming this is for a reason.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2011)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Do not use the corner trowel if you want to be good at it one day. I have never once seen a guy on one of my drywall crews use one of those, ever. I am assuming this is for a reason.


I have never seen any one on my dry wall guys crew use one either. Those guys have years of expirence doing corners. I was simply pointing out a good tool for a beginner mud man. I hand trowel the corners twice. Final coat corner trowel. Perfection comes with expirence but that doesnt mean leave the customer with traces of inexpirence. And if you sub out a pro for everything you never learn anything. One day maybe the corner trowel will be obsolete but for now the corners look great. The tool makes up for the inexpirence.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Inside corners are the easiest part of drywall finishing. Do one side at a time. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2011)

The inside corners are more difficult for me to keep consistently straight. I will still hand trowel the corners twice but if I dont get the desired result I will use corner trowel as a last resort. I sub out almost all of my larger drywall work so I will probably never be a master with mud but I still require top notch results.


----------



## schaefercs (Jul 10, 2008)

I used to have the same problem with my tape showing though after the 2nd coat. Then I got the best advice I ever got on the subject. I was pulling my knife the wrong way. Make sure you're pulling into the mud you just applied. When your whole seam is done, go lightly over the whole thing and move on to the next.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

I really prefer hot mud. Always bed the tape in hot mud. Its stronger and you can get your coats on sooner. Then you can use standard or topping mud. 

Timing is important. If you put your second coat on the hot mud just as it setting it will pull very smooth, kinda like plaster. If it breaks or chatters you waited too long. Most days (weather wise normal in 70-80 degree range) using 90 minute setting mud its about twenty minutes after you do bed coat. 

There are some good you tube videos you should watch and work on your game. See how fast it can really be done.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Hot mud has its place but there is no comparison between the overall quality of a job completed with hot mud and one completed with standard bucket or box mud.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2011)

I like the hot mud for smaller jobs mostly repairs. That way I can be in and out. For whole rooms I usually just like bucket mud. 3 coats j compound on all. Most medium to large jobs I dont price for quickness anyway. I prefer the slow and steady method when I can. Most times its balls to the wall though. On all large remods I sub out the drywall.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

I have done a little mudding. Enough to say, imo, you might want to pull your knife at a sharper angle if you are removing too much and practice, practice, practice as has been said

Corner knives? I have used them with good results a time or two. Not long ago I bought a small one and had a hard time using it. I was not too sad when I ruined it by piling something on to pof it or something. There is a slight learning curve to getting a sharp corner and not leaving a ridge. Then again, I never really used one enough for it to feel natural. I may still use one if in a hurry.


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

Taping knifes have a crown in them make sure your using the right side. Look down the edge of it and it will show itself easily.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Are you having this problem with butt joints or bevel joints?


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

I am also working to increase my mud skills as I enjoy it. You may well know this already but are you lifting or letting float the side of the knife that is going over your mud? So on an inside corner the side in the corner. If this is to basic no offence meant but honestly pretty much most of my improvements have come from paying attention to exactly that.

You don't want any tape at surface after your fist coat.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Just remember to put ''just enough'' mud on to cover the tape.

Good luck


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

We had a commercial taper on a job a few years back. He said that they don't mud and tape inside corners, just caulk it....yeah....I'm serious.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I have been back & forth on it for years and I have come to like the corner tool for taping. It does a nice job at floating out imperfections and filling voids or preventing wrinkled tape. After that I do one side at a time. I used to use a hawk now I use a tray. At the end of the day whatever works for you the fastest.


----------

